# Breakfast carbs when cutting even though I train in the evening?



## Big Pumpa (Feb 29, 2008)

Yo people,

Are breakfast carbs important if you're training in the evening anyway?

I'm currently cutting and trying to gradually lower my calories some more and feel its probably best taking the carbs away from my breakfast meal as opposed to my pre and post workout meals.

Was just gonna have some whey with water instead of mixing it with the oats. Is this cool provided it fits in with my daily macro nutrient intake?

Thanks


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah they are still important. Breakfast is the last meal I would cut anything from. I would say it isn't cool to cut carbs out of breakfast.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

i do exactly the same mate, i have oats in a morning and train in the evening, i think if i didnt have them id be ****ed for the rest of the day


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

If you want to cut carbs back slightly then you could take them pre/post.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

niall01 said:


> Yeah they are still important. Breakfast is the last meal I would cut anything from. I would say it isn't cool to cut carbs out of breakfast.


It's an absolute fallacy that breakfast (in the traditional sense) is ALL IMPORTANT. Of far greater importance is hitting daily cals and macros, it doesn't really matter when or over how many meals you get your nutrition in.

If you're gonna have carbs at anytime on a diet though, pre and post WO are probably the optimal times to make the most of them. Feel free to cut them from breakfast if you don't have room for them.


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

I thought that the idea was to keep your body ticking over and that to do so 5-6 smaller meals was better than say 3 meals. Also that breakfast was important to kick start you in the morning?

So is all of this false and Ive just been soaking up the usual throw around phrases? Is it that so long as your total macro's are bang on?

:confused1:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I eat a good load of weetabix with some cocopops on top. I'm on a cut and lost quite abit, I'm sure the weetabix and the sugaryness of the cocopops gives me enough energy to last me till lunch.

I try and consume around 1,500 kls a day.


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

The only direct carbs I take on my cut (by direct I mean not from veggies) are around 45g oats with whey in the morning and I have been very happy with my results.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

JawD said:


> I thought that the idea was to keep your body ticking over and that to do so* 5-6 smaller meals was better than say 3 meals*. Also that breakfast was important to kick start you in the morning?
> 
> So is all of this false and Ive just been soaking up the usual throw around phrases? Is it that so long as your total macro's are bang on?
> 
> :confused1:


Its only better if your bulking and cant stomach big meals! So you break it up into more smaller meals to meet your calorie needs... But it doesnt do nothing for fat loss in regards to speeding up your metabolism mate!

P.S

Nice Avi by the way :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

big ste said:


> Its only better if your bulking and cant stomach big meals! So you break it up into more smaller meals to meet your calorie needs... But it doesnt do nothing for fat loss in regards to speeding up your metabolism mate!
> 
> P.S
> 
> Nice Avi by the way :thumbup1:


have to agree, i think another supposed benefit from 5-6 smaller meals was that each time a meal was consumed the digestion of that meal would mean extra cals burnt and having a more meals of protein would mean more thermogenic actions etc but i think that results of that are marginal at best. if you can get your calorie needs in 3 meals then there wouldnt be any real difference than having the same cals in 5-6 smaller meals imo


----------



## Big Pumpa (Feb 29, 2008)

bayman said:


> It's an absolute fallacy that breakfast (in the traditional sense) is ALL IMPORTANT. Of far greater importance is hitting daily cals and macros, it doesn't really matter when or over how many meals you get your nutrition in.
> 
> If you're gonna have carbs at anytime on a diet though, pre and post WO are probably the optimal times to make the most of them. Feel free to cut them from breakfast if you don't have room for them.


Thanks for clearing this up mate


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

JawD said:


> I thought that the idea was to keep your body ticking over and that to do so 5-6 smaller meals was better than say 3 meals. Also that breakfast was important to kick start you in the morning?
> 
> :confused1:


As above really.

This is not particularly aimed directly at you... but it amazes me how the average Joe thinks that their digestive system needs nursing so much... it's had 1000 of years to develop without needing to count the frequency of meals. It really is more clever then you give it credit for.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

JawD said:


> I thought that the idea was to keep your body ticking over and that to do so 5-6 smaller meals was better than say 3 meals. Also that breakfast was important to kick start you in the morning?
> 
> So is all of this false and Ive just been soaking up the usual throw around phrases? Is it that so long as your total macro's are bang on?
> 
> :confused1:


Yep so long as your cals and macros match that of your goal it doesn't really matter how many meals you get it in over.



ricky23 said:


> have to agree, i think another supposed benefit from 5-6 smaller meals was that each time a meal was consumed the digestion of that meal would mean extra cals burnt and having a more meals of protein would mean more thermogenic actions etc but i think that results of that are marginal at best. if you can get your calorie needs in 3 meals then there wouldnt be any real difference than having the same cals in 5-6 smaller meals imo


If cals and macros were the same between 3 meals vs 5-6 then the effects on metabolism would be exactly the same too, including any dietary induced thermogenesis.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

I agree macros are all important and am not a particular fan of the 6 meals a day model. However I would say that I'm my own experience a breakfast of protein fats and carbs helps with feelings of satiety and overall energy on a cut. Despite bayman's entirely valid opinion I personally would not cut carbs altogether at breakfast.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

There certainly isn't any need for carbs to be had at breakfast. That said, there is no real need to eat anything at breakfast (upon waking).

Going without carbs post sleep is a good way of burning a little more bodyfat - and also allows more carbs to be eaten around training when (for me) they have a much more positive impact on training productivity and recovery.


----------

